
Bitcoin price rose to $10,000 in November while mining difficulty decreased? - doener
https://blockchain.info/de/charts/difficulty
======
wmf
You should look at the total difficulty including BTC and BCH
[https://fork.lol/pow/hashrate](https://fork.lol/pow/hashrate) which appears
to be relatively flat. New capacity coming on line is probably bottlenecked on
Bitmain who more or less has a monopoly on ASICs.

------
celticninja
It dropped because of the bitcoin cash/bcash/BCH fork. Some miners went to the
new chain, for a while it was possible to game the BCH chain to get a faster
reward, this meant for approx 2 weeks a lot of hashing power left bitcoin
causing the next difficulty adjustment to be down. As the other commenter
pointed out Bitmain have a bit of a monopoly at the moment but there is a new
company offering chips soon so we could see a significant increase in the next
6-12 months as these chips come online.

